# Bow Down report



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

We left the pass around noon on Saturday heading to Petronis and meeting up with Boy Dog. We got there and found nice water color and some small yf jumping but could not get anything but a blackfin to eat. So we decided to rig hop our way to Ram Powell, we ran to the Marlin rig and saw a little more life with flyers and marking a little better on the machine, but all we could get were sharks and cudas to eat. We left there trolling to the drill ship Discovery Enterprise which is only a few miles to the west of Marlin. We got there and made a couple laps no sign of life, so we picked up and ran to Ram. We get to Ram and the blackfin are thick and decide to pull lures until dark with no luck. We break out the grille and get dinner going will a few pick up some blackfin on jigs and have a little sushi as an appetizer. After eating dinner and no signs of the yf appearing and its 10pm we decide to head south to Horn Mountain. We see YF when we get there and throw poppers until our arms hurt with no luck. A few of us get some shut eye while a couple stay up and pick off some more blackfin. As daylight comes we are filled with excitement to get a yf in the boat and get the lures out and start trolling waiting on there appearence. We see a few jumping with some good size to them and are even more pumped and continue to troll. There are three crew boats there and one sportfisher. We make a few laps around the maze and then the left rigger pops and the 50w starts screaming, and after a minute of chaos of clearing lines we are in the battle. The fish ran hard while we cleared the deck and took most of the 50w line off. So after a good 30 minutes we finally get the fish up behind the boat and realize its a bill, a fiesty little rat Blue. We finally get him settled down to get the hook out, get a pic or two, and released him. It was our anglers first ever Blue so we were pumped and couldnt wait to get back to the rig and try to get some yf. After a couple hours of them jumping and us trying everthing with no luck we decide to head north east to the marlin. We get to marlin and high speed around it trying to get a hooter, after a couple laps we had tuna jumping. So we stop high speeding and started live baiting the yf were all over us and we are throwing poppers off the front and can not catch a cold. We literally had a 50-60# yf miss our popper 3 time in a row! We then tried chunking and after what seemed like 5 minutes it was time to head to the barn. We ended up with the blue and some blackfin, but had a great time. The seas were not bad 2-3 mostly, water was clean blue at all the rigs, and sea temps were 74-75 among the rigs with horn mountain being the warmest at 75. There was a line on the way out between ther 255 and Petronis that tried to make but the north wind scattered it up over night. I also took some pics of the rigs for those that dont get out there.




Petronis


Marlin


Ram Powell


Horn Mountain


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Very Nice Guys. Congrats on the Blue!!!!


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! Great job on the blue. Paid off to brave that weather forecast for you guys...what was that, about 250 miles round trip?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Pretty work guys.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

seanclearly said:


> Very Nice Guys. Congrats on the Blue!!!!


Thanks Sean



hit man said:


> WOW!!! Great job on the blue. Paid off to brave that weather forecast for you guys...what was that, about 250 miles round trip?


Thanks Bobby, its pretty close to that.



Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Pretty work guys.


Thanks Alex


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Any trip that has a blue marlin in it is a great one!! Sometimes YF will drive you nuts trying to get them to bite! Cool pics too!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

There ya go! Congrats first blue of the year from the Pensacola ports!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice report, congrats on the blue!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Doug. We are definitely going to have to get together with you guys and "buddy boat" out to the rigs soon! Congrats on the blue!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work!!!!!! I was wondering when someone would catch a blue!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome! Great fish...great fishing team! Strong work!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Good job Doug.


----------

